# How you feel About Game New Track?



## mane2008 (Aug 11, 2008)

*How ya feel about Game new shit "My Life" wit weezy on da track?*

I know he got a newer one but I'm talkin about this one.

I personally hate dat vocoder Weezy use he need to leave dat to T-Pain.

Shit game verses hard me tho.

Wat u think?

Do game do his thing on dis track?


----------



## Charfizcool (Aug 11, 2008)

YouTube - My Life - Game feat. Lil Wayne

^here's the song for ppl who haven't heard it^
It's hooootttt it's like fucking lava! Lil wayne sounds good to me. Overall though I don't really like The Game.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 11, 2008)

I fucks wit him over gunit any day. 
he stay in my cd changer bra.
i bumped it when i rolled up a lil while ago and shit was too hard.


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 11, 2008)

its definetly one of his better songs but wayne aint shit these days and game dont have enough rhythm. like all his songs sound pretty much the same except for the beats.

edit: yeah i would listen to game over g unit but thats not sayin much.

game - ol english
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxXU9ct-EFw

^^^his best song in my opinion.


----------



## Charfizcool (Aug 11, 2008)

Solo08 said:


> its definetly one of his better songs but wayne aint shit these days and game dont have enough rhythm. like *all his songs sound pretty much the same except for the beats*.
> 
> edit: yeah i would listen to game over g unit but thats not sayin much.
> 
> ...


lol exactly. I wouldn't listen to The Game or G-Unit if I had a Ice Cube CD from back in the days...or any Cube CD.


----------



## ruderalis (Aug 12, 2008)

I liked it at first but now it just sounds to soft to me and I really hate waynes chorus now.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 12, 2008)

Solo08 said:


> wayne aint shit these days .





_*byahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
*_ 


dude are u serious
wayne aint shit
if there is any1 in this song that aint shit 
its game
wayne owns the industry now adays
no one fucks wit him 
and he sold 1 mil his first weed 
dude who THESE DAYS is fuckin wit wayne


----------



## Charfizcool (Aug 12, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> _*byahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> *_
> 
> 
> ...


Wayne...that drugged out mothafucka I can't get enough of his music.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 12, 2008)

Charfizcool said:


> Wayne...that drugged out mothafucka I can't get enough of his music.



i kno
sometimes hes a little too drugged out
(you kno fuckin round wit dat codine mixed wit prometh)
and then he a lil worse
but man how u gonna say wayne aint shit
haha


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 12, 2008)

shit ill say it everyday of the week. and his voice is fuckin annoying.


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Aug 13, 2008)

I feel u man wayne is overrated. and The Game, hes one of the better rappers in the industry, but that song sucks


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 13, 2008)

how is wayne overrated
no one else in the industry
can do what wayne has done
1 mil in 1 week
do u understand how crazy that is?


----------



## blinkykush (Aug 13, 2008)

I feel the game and love that Wayne, but i gotta agree Wayne needs to leave that fucked up voice thing to Pain...shit is starting to make me not wanna here weezy.


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 13, 2008)

blinkykush said:


> I feel the game and love that Wayne, but i gotta agree Wayne needs to leave that fucked up voice thing to Pain...shit is starting to make me not wanna here weezy.


everybody tryin to do dat shit. 
dats T-pains thing in my eyes


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 13, 2008)

ya one someones new track baby does it and i was just like
dude what the fuck


----------



## Wordz (Aug 13, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> everybody tryin to do dat shit.
> dats T-pains thing in my eyes


that gayass vocoder shit is even in 3-6 songs now, fuck that vocoder it sounds so gay. wtf sounds like some gay ass techno shit


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Aug 13, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> how is wayne overrated
> no one else in the industry
> can do what wayne has done
> 1 mil in 1 week
> do u understand how crazy that is?


I consider wayne overrated because people act like hes the best when he clearly is not. And after listening to the carter 3 for a month you find it so intolerable that you'll never listen to it again


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Aug 13, 2008)

and as for that vocoder shit, What would DMX say


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 13, 2008)

ive listened to the carter 3 for more than a month and its damn sure not intolerable
and how is he not the best
who is better???(in todays market)


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 14, 2008)

shit t.i. smashes wayne. at least hes got somethin real to rap about. hell i'll even put plies over lil wayne. i dont care how much money he made in what amount of time or how many albums he came out with he is sorry. and how much music that sells good these days is actually any good? i mean look at all snoop doggs money credibility and albums. everything he puts out sells...doesnt make him any good.


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Aug 14, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> ive listened to the carter 3 for more than a month and its damn sure not intolerable
> and how is he not the best
> who is better???(in todays market)


Do You only think wayne is the best because he says hes the best ? And todays market is so weak that he is considered the best by default. and thats not right


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 16, 2008)

no i think wayne is the best because
no one in the game today is touching him lyrically 
and
he sells more than anyone else there fore the best


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Aug 18, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> no i think wayne is the best because
> no one in the game today is touching him lyrically
> and
> he sells more than anyone else there fore the best


exactly hes the best buy default he has no competition thats why he s called the best NO COMPETITION


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 18, 2008)

ok but its still a W in his book
and a L in every1 elses
u kno hes the best too so why hate?


----------



## caveman (Aug 19, 2008)

nahh i think this song is wkd im feeling this song mannn PEACE


----------



## IAMDGK (Aug 19, 2008)

Game sick
but weezy is trash! fuck that T-Wayne bullshit
they must be high on crack


----------



## IAMDGK (Aug 19, 2008)

drobro23 said:


> no i think wayne is the best because
> no one in the game today is touching him lyrically
> and
> he sells more than anyone else there fore the best


lyrically?
what lyrics?
he makes up words to rhyme with things

talib kweli is lyrical, lupe is too, but calling wayne lyrical? WTF is wrong with people 

cant knock him for sellin a mill, but hes not the best rapper


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 19, 2008)

he makes up words?
well if he does
i kno what he means
ya sure sometimes he changes the word around a bit 
but what rapper doesnt
and also
lil wayne invented the word blingbling
and that is like a staple in the hip hop community
come on man


----------

